

German Cartoon Of Mark Zuckerberg Accused Of Being Anti-Semitic - wikiburner
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-anti-semitic-caricature-2014-2

======
valarauca1
While the image is anti-Semitic it does ring back to the Classic Image of
Standard Oil [1]. Which is easily applicable to Google and Facebook today.

[1]
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a0/Standard...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a0/Standard_oil_octopus_loc_color.jpg)

